# Bodybuilding in the year of 2045



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2015)

by Anders JP Eskilsson 30 years ahead from now the Mecca of Bodybuilding is sadly enough nothing more than just a memory whispering in the salty winds of Venice beach. There is one thing left though is a monument that is proving its great existence at one point time. It?s a large bronze sculpture of

*Read More...*


----------

